# 59409??/delivery only



## bigredcag (Apr 29, 2008)

The patient transfers from another hospital (military) and we do the deliver only. all antepartum & postpartum is being done by the other hospital/doctors
Can i charge the initial intake 99221 and the discharge (also visits on days other than delivery date).  
in this case the pt came in the day before delivery and was discharged 2 days after delivery.
but for future reference does that matter since we are just doing the delivery
example of....
4/20 99221
4/21 59409
4/22 99232
4/23 99323
4/24 99238
thanks for the help, all my references are not this specific so i want to make sure before i send the claim out.
any links to support the info is appreciated too.
Christine G.


----------



## BarbSlattery (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello Christine, I was taught only to bill for the initial admission up to the delivery date.  The delivery and postpartum hospital is part of the bundled package from what i understand, but I only code Medicaid patients.  Barb


----------



## jsturgeon (May 1, 2008)

*Same Question*

I am in the process of billing a delivery only situation as well.  Patient comes in for 4 days prior to delivery.  We do Delivery only and patient continues to stay for 3 days after delivery.  Would it be 59430 for days after delivery or would it be the E&M codes for the additional days? 

I would appreciate any assitance. 
Jeana


----------

